# Fibre Optic Sight Second Attempt, Larger Pin



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

the first one was a little too small so tried a bigger size, make up your own mind on it, and check the cats stupid face


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice positioning of that sight, hope it works well for you.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I really like the concept. I always liked a smaller bead for archery sights. Something smaller than the bullseye so I could still see it around the pin or bead (just my opinion). More options for some of your beautiful slingshots







Next, maybe they could be adjustable for us newbies to help with the learning curve (just kidding).

Todd


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Sean said:


> I really like the concept. I always liked a smaller bead for archery sights. Something smaller than the bullseye so I could still see it around the pin or bead (just my opinion). More options for some of your beautiful slingshots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is ever so slightly too big(3mm) for longer distance and the other too small(1.5mm) for target acquisition, i have decided to go with 2mm for the illuminated version.

as far as adjustment goes, i have ideas for windage adjustment but they will require some very small and difficult to make parts. I am going to concentrate on lighting it up first


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool mate!


----------

